# FREE 3D CAD a good one.



## radicalwood (9 Jul 2007)

Hi All,

Just thought that this maybe of some interest to people who want to design using 3D. Its a package that I use at work, but has a restriction that assemblies can only contain 60 Parts. Not good for machine design but great for the woodworker :lol: .
We have 30 designers using the full version, no limits on assemblies. so its a good package especially for free.

Have a look and see what you think. free news letter, help, on line tutorials. 

http://www.cocreate.com/OneSpaceModelingPE.cfm

hope someone finds it useful for it.

All the best
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Jul 2007)

Neil,
Thanks. Downloading it now. The demo looks interesting.


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Jul 2007)

Neil,
I have played with it a bit and it is obviously pretty powerful and fairly easy to use. I am running it on a Mac under Parallels and find some commands - like move a part - a bit jerky. I am not sure if this will stop me using it.


----------



## radicalwood (10 Jul 2007)

Hi Chris

The jerky movement maybe due to processing power. good program for laying out the woodworking.

cheers
Neil


----------



## White House Workshop (16 Jul 2007)

I downloaded this to see what it was. The online demo was impressive, but can I use the application? Can I heck! I guess I'm just not used to using CAD packages, but the best I could manage was to draw a line, a square and a circle. The rest was goobledegook and the tutorials were most definitely not helpful to a novice. :?

I'm going back to Autosketch - and pencil and paper.


----------



## Johnboy (16 Jul 2007)

WHW, did you watch the videos that are in the tutorials? They are fairly simple to follow. It is comparable to Alibre but with more parts allowed in assemblies. Easier to modify parts than sketchup too.

John


----------



## White House Workshop (18 Jul 2007)

Yup, I watched the videos. Problem is I'm used to using software such as SAP and I'm not a regular CAD package user. As I said, I'm happy with pencil and paper. Did I mention I got 100% on my technical drawing class at uni? It was all pencil and paper in those days!


----------

